# Picked up my Janome yesterday



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

The guy at the sewing center, (Wait's Sewing Machine Center in Tyler Texas) was very rude. When I took it in he said it wouldn't be under warrenty because it was the food control and it wasn't considered "electrical". What's up with that?

Anyway I went on the Yahoo group that talked about the "Phytom" sewing. Then I called Janome. The lady told me it WAS covered under warrenty. So after him keeping it about a month, he never did call to tell me the new foot was in. I called him yesterday and it was there. When I went in, I handed him the proof of purchase. He went over it with a fine tooth comb. Then he said, What does this mean, print date. 3/25/2009? I said that's when I bought it. He said that's too long. I said, electric is covered for 5 yrs. From 09 till now is about 3 1/2 years.

I said if you don't believe me call Janome. He did and she told him it was under warrenty and you could see his face getting redder and redder. Then I ask him about some needles for my shortarm quilter. He tried to sell me regular needles, I tried to tell him they were special needles, he said no these will work. I said NO they won't I've already tried those kind because I have a pack of 100 and they make the machine click. He said then there is something wrong with your machine. I finely got my machine and left.

My husband wants me to call Janome and complain about him, but I'm gonna let it drop. I have two more machines that needs worked on, but he won't get them. I'll take them to Dallas.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I agree with your husband.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

UH no,make the call, let Janome know how he is treating their customers since you are taking the other machines elsewhere. JMO
Nancy


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

make the call, and I am sure glad it was only the foot, as I'd wonder how good a job he did on making it.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Agree with the others. He's hurting Janomes reputation by being rude to customers. They would want to know.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

They guy sounds like a ripoff artist. 

Please contact Janome about him as you will be doing other clients a HUGE favor and will help keep Janome's reputation intact. If you are going to take the other machines to Dallas anyway go ahead and make the complaint. (I love my Janome and Kenmore)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh my goodness, I'm glad you didn't let him walk all over you, but yes call Janome with some feedback! Please!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I use to never complain, just didn't want to make waves. Now, if it is not right, I let someone know. If not, some other poor soul will go in there, believe his crap, and have to pay out of their own pocket. And that gives Janome a bad name, that he is one of their reps.

In todays economy, you would think small businessess would go out of their way to keep customers. This guy must not need your business, or he would have treated you better.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I did call Janome. They didn't answer so I left a message saying I had a complaint about one of their dealers. I got a call back in about 10 minutes. The lady was very nice, ask the name and address of the dealer and said whe would let everyone in the office know about it plus the district manager.

One of the reasons he was rude was because I ordered the machine on the internet out of Louisana. Plus he thought he was gonna get about 90.00 for the foot control.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Good for you!


----------



## littlebitranch (Oct 8, 2012)

I just ordered a Janome on line- only one dealer local to me and her price was $200 more than the on line pice (600 on line). I REALLY wanted to buy local to have a relationship with these people in case of trouble etc. - but $200 more would have put me in the category
of stupid- I just hope I have no trouble if and when I need my machine worked on. 
I think calling them was the best thing to do.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

I own two of their machines . I have a dealer 3 miles down the road from me . She is great,sounds like your guy is lest than honest. Mine are just cheap machines,but she treats me like they are made of gold .


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

littlebitranch said:


> I just ordered a Janome on line- only one dealer local to me and her price was $200 more than the on line pice (600 on line). I REALLY wanted to buy local to have a relationship with these people in case of trouble etc. - but $200 more would have put me in the category
> of stupid- I just hope I have no trouble if and when I need my machine worked on.
> I think calling them was the best thing to do.


Which machine did you order?


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm glad you made the complaint. It sounds like he was trying to scam you, and Janome.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm glad you made the call, too. I've always heard good things about Janome and it would be a shame to let people like him cause problems. If you had fallen for his story and then he turned the claim in to Janome, do they reimburse him so that he would be paid by them and you?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Yes, the guy who works for him told me on the phone he would need my proof of purchase so he could get reimbursed since he had already ordered it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

littlebitranch said:


> I just ordered a Janome on line- only one dealer local to me and her price was $200 more than the on line pice (600 on line). I REALLY wanted to buy local to have a relationship with these people in case of trouble etc. - but $200 more would have put me in the category
> of stupid- I just hope I have no trouble if and when I need my machine worked on.


You know, you could have brought a printout to the local dealer showing them the online price. They may have met it. It's also possible that what you bought online was a lesser machine. Anyway, a dealer has the right to know that the company is undercutting them.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

????? Whatever happened to customer service and retention???

Ruby, I guarantee... he never thought you'd REALLY would do anything else....except pay for the foot control.

I am sorry for your crummy experience. I am so glad you called and reported the incident!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Make the call and complain. Bad service like that reflects on the main company as well as the local service center.

Your husband is right.

Joe


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Already did, see above posts.


----------

